# Indian in CT



## sbender (Apr 13, 2010)

Hi
I am an Indian who is planning on moving to CT... I have a company who is willing to do the necessary to help with getting me a Work Permit..i just wanna know are there cases where the Home Affairs rejects permits even if a company is willing to hire you?!

Feedback would be great.

Shaz


----------



## JairajVi (Jun 14, 2010)

sbender said:


> Hi
> I am an Indian who is planning on moving to CT... I have a company who is willing to do the necessary to help with getting me a Work Permit..i just wanna know are there cases where the Home Affairs rejects permits even if a company is willing to hire you?!
> 
> Feedback would be great.
> ...


Hi Shaz...

The company that's gonna hire you needs a very strong case to submit into immigration in order to succeed. The reason for this is the huge percentage of unemployement rate in SA at the moment. That company has to also prove to immigration that they cannot find a suitable South African citizen to do this job. I thik the scenario is in most of the immigration laws around the world.

You can google SA immigration and read the clauses that related to this.

Cheers


----------



## JairajVi (Jun 14, 2010)

Oh and another things is this, query if your skills are on the skills shortage in SA...?


----------



## TheEndGame (Mar 25, 2008)

sbender said:


> Hi
> I am an Indian who is planning on moving to CT... I have a company who is willing to do the necessary to help with getting me a Work Permit..i just wanna know are there cases where the Home Affairs rejects permits even if a company is willing to hire you?!
> 
> Feedback would be great.
> ...


Yup they can, If they think that document's provided to them don't build a strong case.


----------

